# Discontinued Surgery



## dcollick (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any good giudelines on coding discontinued surgeries?

We are having troubles wtih 2 procedures planned one completed and one was started but aborted.  We are looking for something that explains if it is ok to code with a 74 on the aborted and then how to report the V64.X codes in ICD-9 for canceled procedure.  

Of course this is just one example.  So some general guidelines would be great.


----------



## mbort (Feb 13, 2009)

who do you bill for (ASC, DOC, Facility)?


----------



## dcollick (Feb 13, 2009)

Facility


----------



## mbort (Feb 13, 2009)

see if this helps you

http://www.surgistrategies.com/articles/tips.html


----------

